# EVGA GTX 670 FTW Signature 2 2GB



## W1zzard (Jan 24, 2013)

EVGA's new GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2 comes with a brand-new dual-fan cooler providing a very quiet experience. Performance is also great thanks to an overclock out of the box that matches GTX 680 clock frequencies.

*Show full review*


----------



## Vancha (Jan 24, 2013)

> Fan noise is great both in idle and while gaming. Most custom design GTX 670s are very quiet. The EVGA 670 FTW is not the quietest, but nor is it the noisiest.
> 
> If you are looking for a low-noise experience, you can't go wrong with the GTX 670 FTW. It will deliver a whisper-quiet experience, no matter whether you are gaming or working.


I'm guessing the first "EVGA 670 FTW" is referencing the non-signature version? There might need to be some clarification.


----------



## Socram13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Asus DC II did the best job this generation to keep low noise operation , but between Gigabyte WF3 and EVGA FTW Signature 2 which is the quietest cooler?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 24, 2013)

Vancha said:


> I'm guessing the first "EVGA 670 FTW" is referencing the non-signature version? There might need to be some clarification.



I updated the text to clarify that i am talking about the Signature 2 version



Socram13 said:


> Asus DC II did the best job this generation to keep low noise operation , but between Gigabyte WF3 and EVGA FTW Signature 2 which is the quietest cooler?



the fan noise numbers from our reviews are directly comparable


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 25, 2013)

Well which one sounds better? When I was looking at 660 Ti's I saw the Twin Frozr III lower on the db chart than a Galaxy GC, but then that same site did recordings so you could hear them. The TF3 sounded awful and the galaxy just sounded like rushing air... so it's more than just db at this point.

Also no vrm cooling? Wtf? I'd wager the 20 cent extruded aluminum sink they could have strapped on would help a lot with high overclocks and staving off failures.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jan 25, 2013)

$420?  What are they?  High?

EDIT:  Hopefully some people got it.

I know, it was lame...


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 25, 2013)

Ftws are high clocked gpu cores on gtx 680 pcb boards,  so there gonna command a higher price,  my 670 ftw was about that much a few months ago. Evgas have good warranties with them and quality components so there not gonna give em  away for free and your also paying for non reference cooler


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 25, 2013)

RAM and VRM not cooled ?? What a shame !


----------



## hastyboomalert (Jan 25, 2013)

Since I have this card I was interested in the Step up thing since I had not heard about it, so I went to EVGA's support page and it says the 670 FTW Sig 2 isn't supported in the step up program?

link:http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/

That disappoints me cause it sounded like such a good idea


----------



## Relayer (Jan 25, 2013)

hastyboomalert said:


> Since I have this card I was interested in the Step up thing since I had not heard about it, so I went to EVGA's support page and it says the 670 FTW Sig 2 isn't supported in the step up program?
> 
> link:http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/
> 
> That disappoints me cause it sounded like such a good idea



Seems kind of counter productive to purchase an extended warranty so you can get rid of your card within 3 months.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2013)

hastyboomalert said:


> Since I have this card I was interested in the Step up thing since I had not heard about it, so I went to EVGA's support page and it says the 670 FTW Sig 2 isn't supported in the step up program?
> 
> link:http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/
> 
> That disappoints me cause it sounded like such a good idea



you can not step up *to *this card "EVGA will only release reference versions of its products, NVIDIA reference spec and clock, to the Step-Up program."

my understanding is that when they release a gtx 700 gpu to step up you can upgrade *from *the sig2 to the new gpu


----------



## Socram13 (Jan 25, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> the fan noise numbers from our reviews are directly comparable



Yeah, I done some research and joined the info:


----------



## Optimis0r (Jan 25, 2013)

No reason for a GTX 680 really with the GTX 670 FTW out in the wild


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad to see W1zz got a EVGA to review. As I suspected these FTW cards are pretty damn awesome compared to other 670's on the market. I love mine.


----------



## badtaylorx (Jan 25, 2013)

im not a big EVGA fan....

seems to me all they do is put out a ref. 680 with 1344 cuda ct. slap a cooler on it and call it a day.....

not like galaxy asus or msi, which all design pcb/ power delivery in house.....


----------



## hastyboomalert (Jan 25, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> you can not step up *to *this card "EVGA will only release reference versions of its products, NVIDIA reference spec and clock, to the Step-Up program."
> 
> my understanding is that when they release a gtx 700 gpu to step up you can upgrade *from *the sig2 to the new gpu



Ah I see, I see.. that makes more sense.


----------



## Casecutter (Jan 25, 2013)

*EVGA Step-Up is a Joke!*

*EVGA Step-Up is a Joke*! And only good for lifetime warranty parts, or extended warranty.  So you also need the forethought to purchase the extended warranty within 30 days... another $25 minimum for this price level.   I question, you think you’re getting a really "Top Shelve" EVGA then find it only musters a *3-Year*... While is that extended warranty transferable to your Step-Up? Doubt!  

_EVGA -“knowing you can upgrade to the latest parts that come out within the first 90 days from your purchase. In the computer hardware world, 90 days is a lifetime!”  _So W1zz you’re convinced that we will see and EVGA 7XX card on sale at EVGA site by April the 26, 2013?  We can take that to the Bank... 

I’ve never heard any owner that had a scenario where they came away with anything respectable, once adding a good amount of cash and down time.  *If* 7XX’s show by then EVGA gives you back the final price (what you paid after rebates and not including tax). So if you buy today let’s put it at $420; then April 26th EVGA list parts for 770’s and 780’s for instance, while remember those first runs are most often a little more generic construction than this card.

So, do you buy the 770 that might get you 15-20% more performance for their site’s MSRP of $400…, or a 780 that’s $500? I’m skeptical my assessment it will be higher... what’s your guess?  

The problem is you more than likely you paid tax on the 670FTW to the tune of say $35, then $25 for a warranty (you never needed) and shipping both ways (remember original packaging).  So on the original card $35 tax, +$25 warranty, say $8 to send it to EVGA.   I think you have to purchase something of the same price or more for new card (IDK), plus sale tax on the new card (in LA) figure $38 and what EVGA get for shipping say $8.  That adds up to like $114.  When all is said and done for a card that’s list on the site for $420, and for that you probably won’t get as nice of card and cooler.  While 15-20% performance you added 27% more cash plus the wait.. not any great move. 

A 780 isn’t any better move as that adds like a $200 on top of the $420 = $620 or you supplemented you original purchase by 48%. Or, you you could look at it as add over $16 a week in that 90 day period. 

Heck I had a friend who called as he could drive to Brea, CA and said... nooo-can-do!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> *EVGA Step-Up is a Joke*! And only good for lifetime warranty parts, or you also need to get an extended warranty.. another cost a $25 minimum for this price as EVGA can only muster a *3-Year* on this thing... while is that warranty transferable?
> 
> _EVGA -“knowing you can upgrade to the latest parts that come out within the first 90 days from your purchase. In the computer hardware world, 90 days is a lifetime!”  _So W1zz you’re convinced that we will see and EVGA 7XX card on sale at EVGA site by April the 26, 2013?  We can take that to the Bank...
> 
> ...



I paid zero tax on mine and the step up is from when you bought the card.


----------



## Casecutter (Jan 25, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I paid zero tax on mine and the step up is from when you bought the card.


Well that helps, but what will EVGA actually have listed 75-90 day from your date of purchase that is a true step-up?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Well that helps, but what will EVGA actually have listed 75-90 day from your date of purchase that is a true step-up?



For people who by a card then the next month (past 30 day return policy) a new one comes out......yes its a good deal.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 25, 2013)

I find it hard to believe that this card is that quiet at load. My GTX680 Signature 2 before putting it on water was pretty loud.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> So W1zz you’re convinced that we will see and EVGA 7XX card on sale at EVGA site by April the 26, 2013?



To be honest, I have no experience with the EVGA step up program. But random people I asked tell me good things about it. I found it fair to mention it in the conclusion of the review and would appreciate some comments in this thread, from anyone who dealt with it.

NVIDIA is releasing a GK110 based card around March. Not sure about other GTX 7xx Series cards.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> I find it hard to believe that this card is that quiet at load. My GTX680 Signature 2 before putting it on water was pretty loud.



Yes, it's really that quiet, and still the ASUS GTX 670 DC II is quieter. Buy one, if you think it's too noisy I'll pay the restocking fee.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> To be honest, I have no experience with the EVGA step up program. But random people I asked tell me good things about it. I found it fair to mention it in the conclusion of the review and would appreciate some comments in this thread, from anyone who dealt with it.
> 
> NVIDIA is releasing a GK110 based card around March. Not sure about other GTX 7xx Series cards.
> 
> ...



My 670 FTW is dead quiet. I can never hear it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 25, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My 670 FTW is dead quiet. I can never hear it.



You have the one with the reference 680 cooler too.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You have the one with the reference 680 cooler too.



Power consumption of the GTX670 is lower than GTX680, and this card has the same cooler as yours, so naturally, with less heat, the fans spin slower, and will be quieter than your own card.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Power consumption of the GTX670 is lower than GTX680, and this card has the same cooler as yours, so naturally, with less heat, the fans spin slower, and will be quieter than your own card.



This is true


----------



## Casecutter (Jan 25, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> For people who by a card then the next month (past 30 day return policy) a new one comes out......yes its a good deal.


Like for someone who bought a EVGA 02G-P4-2651-KR GeForce GTX 650 2GB and found it doesn't game (first bad decision).  It sure sound great... just "Step-Up", but once you really get into the nitty-gritty (math) it never makes a good financial option.  Better to dump it on C's_List for a loss and move on.

Let say someone thought a EVGA GTX 650 2Gb sounds like a great gaming card; ($110 Rebate $10) and finally figures it's not up to the task say 40 days after the purchase.  Let also assume they *did* purchase the Extend Warranty (within 30 days) $10 for the 5-Year. Then figure $10.80 tax on the original, shipping both ways $16.  Wanting a much better gaming card they'd Step-up another level to the GTX 660 Superclocked (02G-P4-2662-KR). EVGA site it’s $230 working a $10 rebate, so that adds $120 and $21.60 tax.  Add up all that and you've now supplement your original $110 by another $178; or a total of $288.

My solution go with the HIS IceQ H787Q2G2M 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit for $200 –AR $10.  So we're talking the "Big Step-Up".  Way better gaming than that Superclock, Dump the GTX650 2Gb for $70 and the "final out-of-pocket payout" is $270 while no down time.  
($110 + $10.80 -$70 = $50 loss on the GTX 650; while $200 +$19.80 tax.)

If you made a uninformed selection, EVGA isn’t going to give you a better one, without taking their cut again the second time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Like for someone who bought a EVGA 02G-P4-2651-KR GeForce GTX 650 2GB and found it doesn't game (first bad decision).  It sure sound great... just "Step-Up", but once you really get into the nitty-gritty (math) it never makes a good financial option.  Better to dump it on C's_List for a loss and move on.
> 
> Let say someone thought a EVGA GTX 650 2Gb sounds like a great gaming card; ($110 Rebate $10) and finally figures it's not up to the task say 40 days after the purchase.  Let also assume they *did* purchase the Extend Warranty (within 30 days) $10 for the 5-Year. Then figure $10.80 tax on the original, shipping both ways $16.  Wanting a much better gaming card they'd Step-up another level to the GTX 660 Superclocked (02G-P4-2662-KR). EVGA site it’s $230 working a $10 rebate, so that adds $120 and $21.60 tax.  Add up all that and you've now supplement your original $110 by another $178; or a total of $288.
> 
> ...



Of course they are gonna make a little profit. The idea is not to give you a free card. The idea is to give you a bump in performance at a reduced cost of a new one.


----------



## Casecutter (Jan 25, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> give you a bump in performance at a reduced cost of a new one


Ok, in the fact that someone can have the purchase price returned, if they agree to pay $288 for GTX660 SuperClock I suppose there’s a point.  I see it as that SuperClock in the market today easily a <$200 part, while the 650 is really based against performance an $80 card.  I reckon it's fine that you only end up with the one for not investigating what you needed.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jan 26, 2013)

Socram13 said:


> Asus DC II did the best job this generation to keep low noise operation , but between Gigabyte WF3 and EVGA FTW Signature 2 which is the quietest cooler?





Socram13 said:


> Yeah, I done some research and joined the info:
> http://i.imgur.com/XEEkjiv.png



I own a Gigabyte 670OC WF3 and must say its super quiet on idle, and decent at full load.  This evga looks like the first revision of it and that card didn't look to be anything special - it doesn't  even have 6x8 power connectors like the big brother 680!


----------



## Socram13 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hilux SSRG said:


> I own a Gigabyte 670OC WF3 and must say its super quiet on idle, and decent at full load.  This evga looks like the first revision of it and that card didn't look to be anything special - it doesn't  even have 6x8 power connectors like the big brother 680!



Ok, and about coil whine noise with your GTX 670?
I had Gigabyte GTX 460 in the past that suffer a bit from this problem.


----------



## tacosRcool (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought about buying this card when it came out. Too bad there was like no reviews


----------

